# Google- Quercetin: A Supplement for IBS? - Stop Aging Now



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Quercetin: A Supplement for IBS?**Stop Aging Now*Recently, quercetin was recommended a few times as a treatment for *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). I'd never heard of this use of quercetin before, *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

